# Is a Velodyne SMS-1 needed with Audyssey MultEQ XT



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Im in the process of revamping my home theater equipment for my new house. I purchased a Velodyne sms-1 to eq my subs with my old reciever an Onkyo tx-nr801 that didn't have any eq feature. 

I just purchase an Onkyo tx-nr1007 with Audyssey MultEQ XT. The SMS-1 is still brand new in the box never opened. My question is, would the SMS-1 still be needed with Audyssey MultEQ XT?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While the Audyssey can and will do a very good job with the subwoofer channel, the SMS-1 is a fantastic EQ. I would try both in all honesty. First run it without the SMS-1, then incorporate it.

Your new AVR features Audyssey MultEQ XT and does an excellent job with subwoofers. But, the Velodyne is/was a groundbreaking unit and is at least worth trying.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

one of my concearns is the audyssey being able to eq 2 subs and the sms-1 just one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In your case, MultEQ XT will be the way to go. It is a great feature of the 007 Series Onkyo's that they are configured to allow dual subwoofer EQ. And again, Audyssey really does an excellent job with subwoofers.

The good news is you should be able to get some money back by selling your Velodyne on Audiogon.
I should have read your initial post more carefully that you are running dual subs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry, but the SMS-1 is different from Audyssey MultiEQ XT. In that it focuses on the subwoofer range and uses parametric eq's.

In my experience a parametric system would net you much better results in the subwoofer range. I've used a receiver with MultiEQ XT and it's not all it's cracked up to be IMO. I'd much prefer my own eq system. Still you could run the SMS then do the Audyssey system on top of it. Make sure you do a grid for measurements around your primary listening area. 


5 -- 4 -- 6

2 -- 1 -- 3

---7-- 8

2 feet should be in between every position and the mic should be at sitting ear level if possible.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I fully realize what the SMS-1 is and my initial advice was to try it and see the results.
However, with MultEQ XT handling dual subwoofers, it really might yield the best results.

Regardless, my initial advice was that it is a fantastic EQ and was worth trying. Also, Audyssey makes a standalone Sub EQ that is considered by many to be excellent.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

i'll just keep the sms-1 untill I get everything up and running(one of these days) and if I still need it after using audyssey then i'll still have it handy. its better to have it and not need it, than to not have and need it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I ran with originaly Velodyne DD12's but then changed subs without EQ and bought the SMS-1 which did a brilliant job at EQ'ing my subs, but then Audyssey appeared on the scene and made the SMS-1 redundant, the Multi EQ XT version does an excellent job when it comes to EQ and IMO is still the best.

So in all honesty I would just stick with Audyssey and sell the SMS-1 and put the money into something else.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I really want to put the money into somewhere else, but i have no clue how my sub response is going to look in my new home theater. I haven't even built the subs yet, let alone know how they sound. i already have them, its 4 Mal-X II, 8 passive's, and 4 ep2500's that will be in a converted garage. I still haven't decided if i'm going to put 2 Mal's in 2 enclosures in 2 locations or 1 in 4 separate locations.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The one thing I did use the SMS-1 for before I sold it was to see the response of the sub in the room and with Audyssey it gave a near flat response, but that is not the whole story as it also works in the time domain which can dramaticaly reduce decay times of given frequencies where the Velodyne cannot.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge fan of Audyssey's MultEQ XT. It really is a game changer and is far more modern than the SMS-1. I realize that the SMS-1 was a groundbreaking product, but it has been on the market for over 5 years. In that time, the processing power of upper tier AVR's has risen dramatically providing the ability
to run sophisticated Room EQ like Audyssey and others.

Where Audyssey MultEQ XT really excels is with low frequencies. Whereas EQ's like Pioneer's MCACC stops at around 60 Hz, MultEQ XT is full range. My personal experience with it has been overwhelmingly positive.

That being said, some will prefer products like the SMS-1. Since you own one, it is certainly worth trying it with it in the loop. If you find that you like the sound better, than keep it. While I think that MultEQ XT is more than good enough on its own, you have the opportunity to try it and discern if it is worth keeping.

However, if there are other upgrades you want to make, I would certainly think about selling it if you find MultEQ XT does the job to your liking.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

